# Waitrose Stretton Hills no more?



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Recently finding my store now has 'Lockhills' in the 4 bottle pack about £1.50. No Stretton Hills, is it same for everyone else? or my store just not separating them and putting them both out! Checked them all but all Lockhill.

Have taken a pick of label to compare and the numbers are different will post when i got it off phone.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Lockhills water is about the only UK bottled water that meets the current ideal specs for boiler friendly coffee water. I'd be encouraged by the change.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ahh thanks sorry yea I don't know what the numbers mean etc, just noticed nane changed. Pic of difference attached.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is how those no's compare to Stretton Hills, Volvic a Stretton/Volvic mix...the KH/alkalinity of Lockhills is 50mg/L, with a GH (total hardness) to KH ratio of 1.5:1. This is smack bang in the ideal zone for good boiler water.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sFlna9NfoA-DjU3zXJg2Byxp-Z37FzQwQ9TU-WqHdj0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks @lee1980 for flagging this. I bought 24 bottles of Lockhills this week and never even noticed the switch!

And thanks @MWJB for the comparative chart.

I will now cross Volvic off my shopping list.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks all will get more, still need plumb in with everpure filter to!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Got caught short found this one at Asda there own make, nearest I could find in numbers to lockhills, expect be upside down.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

lee1980 said:


> Got caught short found this one at Asda there own make, nearest I could find in numbers to lockhills, expect be upside down.


Armathwaite water is also available as Aqua Pura, Tesco Ashbeck, Asda Eden falls, all of which are softer & lower in bicarbonate (below recommended levels) than the WE Lockhills water.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks so best off tryin Asda eden falls next then!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

lee1980 said:


> Thanks so best off tryin Asda eden falls next then!


If you're happy with a water with lower than recommend bicarbonate.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

ahhh ok, perhaps didn't read right, lol, meaning lockhills will probably best to stick to for now.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks for flagging this, just looked and I'm on my last stretton right now, will give the lockhills a try.

@MWJB any thoughts on using it for filter?

I think this might finally drive me to making up my own batch


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> thanks for flagging this, just looked and I'm on my last stretton right now, will give the lockhills a try.
> 
> @MWJB any thoughts on using it for filter?
> 
> I think this might finally drive me to making up my own batch


It's OK for filter (I prefer it to Stretton), though my preference is for Deeside if heating the water in a kettle.


----------



## Saj (Jul 30, 2019)

I didn't realise that Waitrose changed their water. I used lockhills for cold brew coffee and when I tasted it was smooth but with a horrible after taste. I thought is was just me but a couple of people who also tried it said the same. I then checked and realised they had changed the water which explains things. Can anyone recommend a different water to use with cold brew / cold drip cofffe?


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

MWJB said:


> The Lockhills water is about the only UK bottled water that meets the current ideal specs for boiler friendly coffee water. I'd be encouraged by the change.


I realised the current lockhills differs from what was originally shown in this thread. It's now 26mg/l of Ca for example (rather than 20).

Is this 'updated' version still OK and espresso machine safe?









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DayZer0 said:


> I realised the current lockhills differs from what was originally shown in this thread. It's now 26mg/l of Ca for example (rather than 20).
> 
> Is this 'updated' version still OK and espresso machine safe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 It's fine.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Phew


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Massive relief, too, given the number of bottles I have under the spare bed.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Stretton Hills (ie. the previous Waitrose essential prior to Lockhills) is now available at my local Co-op labelled as Co-op still mineral water.

So I guess that it is widely available at Co-op's in general should anyone be interested in using it. Sold in 2l plastic bottles made with 50% recycled plastic.

I'm currently mixing it with Highland spring, Glaceau and tap water for filter and espresso (manual, no boiler).


----------

